# J A Harris



## drsam (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi

I am asking about a J A HARRIS Liverpool 18 KT gold;

- Movement no: 20980

- Movement is 44 mm in diameter

- Over all condition is very good, but not running

The question is; what is the value AS IS, and what will be the value if repaired?

regards

drsam


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

We'll need photographs.

E. bay prices for Watches in this condition tend to be â‰¤Â£100.

This is not a professional vaulation.


----------

